# Marlin Mania Puerto Vallarta Mexico



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

November fishing report Marlin Mania
So far this month Puerto Vallarta fishing has been incredible the blue Marlin bite has been exploding at El Banco. the Marlin have been biting using slow troll with lures and also live Skip Jacks the average 
size this last week was 200-300 lbs. We have also been catching alot of Sailfish averaging 70-100 lbs biting dead and live bait at el morro and Corbetena. Further offshore at the Islands there has been a bigYellowfin tuna bite averaging 100-300 lbs but way offshore 75-100 miles From the Marina Vallarta So if you want to catch a trophy Cow Tuna they are out there but you need a overnight charter. Yellowfin tuna have alsobeen feeding closer at the 36 mile grounds Corbetena and 50 mile marker El Banco but have been averaging 50-150 lbs.Mahi Mahi have been biting both inshore and offshore but like always it seems the further out you go the bigger the Mahi. Everything is out there right now Marlin, Sailfish, Yellowfin tuna, Mahi mahi. All the big game fish Puerto Vallarta is known for is in Season and biting.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm jealous!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Dang, 100 pound sails and cow yft's!!! Jiminy Christmas!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

That is some beautiful blue water.


----------

